# Viper 5901



## sn0wballz

Hello Everyone. Just posting in hopes that someone could help. I'll try to keep this short, but I doubt that will work. I'm hoping there is someone out there that knows something about the 5901.

I recently purchased and had the new Viper 5901 installed in my 2009 Ford Fusion. It was installed by a local shop here, Audio Express.


This system is relatively new (been out about 2 months I think), and I think sense it is so new, my shop that installed it has no idea how to get it to work properly. I'll just list my issues and see what you guys think.

First, there is a feature on this remote that allows you to view the temperature inside the car. The problem here is the temp that is reading on the remote is about 30 degrees too high. In the morning when it is about 30-40 degrees outside the remote will read around 60-70 degrees. This causes me to lose functionality such as having the car start or cut off when it reaches a certain temperature. As well as other things dependent on the temp. 
I asked my dealer about this and they said they'd have to research it because they do not know where the sensor is.

Second problem is I have the ability to cut my rear-defroster on/off (I think) BUT the light on my switch inside the car is never illuminated. The shop says this will be impossible to do because of some wiring limitations(I have no idea ***). They say that when the car is started, the defroster will automatically cut on. I guess I just have to hope that is true, right? Also there doesn't seem to be a way to cut it off once it's on. (but then again, how do I know it's on in the first place) lol.. This is nuts.

The next thing is related to the above problem. They hooked up the defroster to an auxiliary switch on the remote. The problem here is, the remote has an input specifically for the rear-defrost that when turned on, it shows the icon that the defroster is turned on (on the remote). I don't know which way I'm supposed to turn it on. I'd like the latter. Also the system has the feature to automatically switch the defroster on when the temperature inside the car is below 50 degrees.. Which won't work for me now (see number one)

Last but not least, this remote also has the ability to change the icon and text of the auxiliary inputs. The dealer had no idea about this until I told him. The user guide says that you need the bitwriter programming tool, my shop said that they do not have one and that it is too expensive.

Basically I guess I'd like to hear from someone with experience on any of this. And maybe someone could offer me guidance on what I should do. Obviously I should talk to who installed it, but I really do not have confidence in these guys anymore and it doesn't seem like they know much about this remote. 

I paid about $750 for everything and I'd love to get my money's worth.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, my advice would be to go to a different dealer. Someone who is more up to date and deals with viper products more. Viper alarms can be tricky, they have a lot of features and of course its an alarm and and mess with your car. 

You may have to pay for them to take it out and reinstall it though


----------



## lcurle

sn0wballz said:


> First, there is a feature on this remote that allows you to view the temperature inside the car. The problem here is the temp that is reading on the remote is about 30 degrees too high. In the morning when it is about 30-40 degrees outside the remote will read around 60-70 degrees. This causes me to lose functionality such as having the car start or cut off when it reaches a certain temperature. As well as other things dependent on the temp.
> I asked my dealer about this and they said they'd have to research it because they do not know where the sensor is.


The cabin sensor needs to me in a place that is away from the HVAC, like under the seats in the rear or in the glove box. The external sensor is more then likely inside the car as well, since the sun will heat up the inside of the car.



sn0wballz said:


> Second problem is I have the ability to cut my rear-defroster on/off (I think) BUT the light on my switch inside the car is never illuminated. The shop says this will be impossible to do because of some wiring limitations(I have no idea ***). They say that when the car is started, the defroster will automatically cut on. I guess I just have to hope that is true, right? Also there doesn't seem to be a way to cut it off once it's on. (but then again, how do I know it's on in the first place) lol.. This is nuts.


That is wrong. There are no wiring limitations in a car. You can wire the brakes lights to work only when you honk the horn and turn the right signal on if you want. The rear defrost should just work when your in the car, if you remotely want to control the rear defrost you can set it up to when you start the car without the key in the ignition, once the key is present, the defrost goes back into idle state until your turn it on.



sn0wballz said:


> The next thing is related to the above problem. They hooked up the defroster to an auxiliary switch on the remote. The problem here is, the remote has an input specifically for the rear-defrost that when turned on, it shows the icon that the defroster is turned on (on the remote). I don't know which way I'm supposed to turn it on. I'd like the latter. Also the system has the feature to automatically switch the defroster on when the temperature inside the car is below 50 degrees.. Which won't work for me now (see number one)


ok forget the response above. All they needed to do was put a few saddle clips on the defrost relay and hook it into the brain box of the Viper system....idiots



sn0wballz said:


> Last but not least, this remote also has the ability to change the icon and text of the auxiliary inputs. The dealer had no idea about this until I told him. The user guide says that you need the bitwriter programming tool, my shop said that they do not have one and that it is too expensive.


Tell them to call Viper and get the program, 9/10 times you can get it for free 



sn0wballz said:


> Basically I guess I'd like to hear from someone with experience on any of this. And maybe someone could offer me guidance on what I should do. Obviously I should talk to who installed it, but I really do not have confidence in these guys anymore and it doesn't seem like they know much about this remote.
> 
> I paid about $750 for everything and I'd love to get my money's worth.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Sounds like they bit off more then they can chew.


----------



## jaggerwild

Yeah, I'd have to say the best advice here is you did not get what you paid for. So there are two things to do, like you said pay to have it done right. Or get a hold of DEI witch owns Viper systems, tell them what happened and how you are not happy in the least. I assure you one, you will get action then. Two they will not be selling Viper any longer also.
I would also advise you to take it to another shop, have them look at the install see if they see any issues with it. Taken pictures of it, then go back to the original place and tell them what you did. Insist on your money back if they do not then go to city hall and start a small clams action upon them for the amount of the install also for damages to your car aswell.


----------



## lcurle

Just tel them that you are going to file a dispute with aamp of america, thast is where 90% of all car audio shops get their equipment. Hit em where it hurts!!


----------



## sn0wballz

Thanks for the replies you guys.. Just wanted to offer an update,

I pushed my installer a little more and they have admitted that b/c this is a new remote they don't know much about it. Whatever. They are know in the process of ordering me a brand new 5901. I'm not sure if this will fix the issues, but we will see. 

I'm in this for the long haul though, maybe by next winter everything will be fine.

Thanks again.


----------



## jaggerwild

Yep DEI will not deal with customers just dealers (figures) So the best place is AAMP! Snow ballz glade to hear your getting someplace with them also !!!


----------



## sn0wballz

Here's an update, thanks to all who helped.

As I said, the shop ordered me a brand new unit. They replaced everything for me, and hoooked the rear defroster up to its dedicated switch.

Temperature now reads as accurate as it seems it is going to get, rear defroster is turned on with the correct button and I am not having any issue with the remote receiving signals back (I think this was fixed with the antenna replacement)

No complaints anymore.


----------



## lcurle

good deal!!


----------



## 530sounds

hello everyone,

my name is harb,

recently purchased and had the new Viper 5901 installed in my 09 camry


when i try to remote start the car from the remote, it will start and i get a warning saying door is opened,

but i checkd and all doors are locked, closed,

but i still get that warning, and car shuts down within few secs.

anyone know what could the program bee,


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, I would recomend creating your own new thread here. 
This will make it easier for other people to realize there is a new person with a new problem and it will also make it easier for future people with the same problem as yours to look it up and see what was said.

as for your problem, does this jut occur when you use the remote to start the car or is there other times it says a door is open. Have you tried setting the alarm and then opening the doors? (testing ever door and doing it so the alarm goes off for each). This is just off the top of my head, more trying to see if possibly there was a wire that was missed or some how wired wrong. (more to see if possibly the alarm thinks there is always a door open)

Also, I would just take it back to where you had it intalled and tell them that there is a problem and that they fixed it (say it better than that though). I would also think this should b free if you just got the alarm installed by them


----------

